# Top Indian Box-office Grossers, Only SRK has done it, Now is it Akshay ?



## Batistabomb (Aug 14, 2008)

Guys here are the top evergreen grossers in INDIA Bollywood, SRK ruled the bollywood and also he was the master at overseas no one reached him at overseas, is now akshay's turn ? will he overcome Srk's all time records ? can he show his earnings at Overseas ? what was SRK's Rab Ne Bana De Jodi can do here ? Can Srk still be the King Khan for bollywood ?

*Overseas Earnings (Figures in Ind Rs)*​ 
1. *Kabhi Alvida Na Kehna (2006)* 44,50,00,000 
2. *Kabhi Khushi Kabhie Gham (**2001)* 36,75,00,000 
3. *Om Shanti Om (2007)* 36,00,00,000 
4. *Veer Zaara (2004)* 35,75,00,000 
5. *Don (2006)* 32,00,00,000 
6. Dhoom 2 (2006) 31,75,00,000 
7. Jodhaa Akbar (2008) 31,25,00,000 
8. *Devdas (2002)* 29,00,00,000 
9. Fanaa (2006) 27,75,00,000 
10. *Kal Ho Na Ho (2003)* 26,75,00,000 

*All India (Figures in INR)*
​ 
*1. Om Shanti Om* 86,50,00,000 
2. Dhoom 2 85,48,00,000 
3. Welcome 76,21,00,000 
4. Gadar Ek Prem Katha 70,00,00,000 
5. Lage Raho Munnabhai 69,89,00,000 
6. Krrish 65,53,00,000 
7. Hum Aapke Hain Kaun 65,00,00,000 
8. *Chak De India* 63,98,00,000 
9. Partner 62,14,00,000 
10. Taare Zamaan Par 61,04,00,000


----------



## ancientrites (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Top Indain Box-office Grossers, Only SRK has done it, Now is it Akshay ?*

sorry bro..i only watch bollywood macho men sanjay dutt,sunny deol and jackie shroff movies
yeah i dont care if srk is the biggest star or biggest clown of bollywood


----------



## eggman (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Top Indain Box-office Grossers, Only SRK has done it, Now is it Akshay ?*



Batistabomb said:


> *All India (Figures in INR)*
> ​
> *1. Om Shanti Om* 86,50,00,000
> 2. Dhoom 2 85,48,00,000
> ...



The list shows how bad taste the Indian Audience is having in movies!!! HORRIBLE!!!OSO,Welcome????????????? A rip off Partner!!! A mindless Dhoom 2!!!! All this are above the masterpiece TZP!!!!
WTH is this????????????????


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Top Indain Box-office Grossers, Only SRK has done it, Now is it Akshay ?*

^^this is the law od average
we are still developing...lolz with pov like this


----------



## mehulved (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Top Indain Box-office Grossers, Only SRK has done it, Now is it Akshay ?*



eggman said:


> The list shows how bad taste the Indian Audience is having in movies!!! HORRIBLE!!!OSO,Welcome????????????? A rip off Partner!!! A mindless Dhoom 2!!!! All this are above the masterpiece TZP!!!!
> WTH is this????????????????


Many people couldn't associate with TZP? And why would couples prefer TZP over romantics? Biggest audience is the college crowd. Consider the demographics.


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

^^but seriously even a non physics major student will be pissed off after watching welcome.

Guess people go to see celebs(katrina ?) and not movies (ahem...the story...the acting)


----------



## mehulved (Aug 15, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^but seriously even a non physics major student will be pissed off after watching welcome.
> 
> Guess people go to see celebs(katrina ?) and not movies (ahem...the story...the acting)


Well half go to see katrina and other half go with their own katrina. Who sees the movie?


----------



## eggman (Aug 15, 2008)

^^Incorrect use of metaphor!!! Katrina will always be the one you wish, but won't get!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 15, 2008)

Is this is a joke? No seriously.Is this the best we can pull off? I am shocked with movies like Partner & Welcome even being in that list, leave alone the fact that Partner was a blatant rip-off.Wait pardon me, it's inspired as they call it in India for copying.

Overseas ratings have never fancied me anyway as it's been Yashraj's forte all along.I guess we have a long way to go before originality concept is learnt & _cliche_ is ditched.


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 15, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Well half go to see katrina and other half go with their own katrina. Who sees the movie?



lol....


----------



## Batistabomb (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry guys for asking you in here, iam from south india,

IS Welcome a Flop Movie ?
Then why all the news channels are reporting Akshay has all continous hits
Also they are banging Singh Is Kingh is a Bollywood's all time Block Buster, is this true ?


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2008)

^^I have seen people crazy like hell about anything related to akshay. Now thats the reason.


----------



## eggman (Aug 15, 2008)

Batistabomb said:


> Sorry guys for asking you in here, iam from south india,
> 
> IS Welcome a Flop Movie ?
> Then why all the news channels are reporting Akshay has all continous hits
> Also they are banging Singh Is Kingh is a Bollywood's all time Block Buster, is this true ?



Nah, welcome was a BIG SUPERHIT. Personally, I found it crap...but it was a BIG BIG BIG hit, as you can see in the list!!! How did it manage to get so much money I wonder!!! Singh Is King is also crap, but it'll be a big money generator.


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2008)

A BlockBuster doesn't mean a good movie.

A flop doesn't mean a crap movie.

Normal Indian public only want Naach-Gaana and time pass....


----------



## sreevirus (Aug 15, 2008)

Read this article by Mayank Shekhar, written about the so-called "hits".
*www.mumbaimirror.com/net/mmpaper.a...d=200808082008080802272925182f880ee&sectid=42

Here's an excerpt which sums it up:


> Box office numbers merely register how many entered excitedly into a theatre. It doesn’t tell you how many of those retained that excitement while coming out.
> 
> The game is all about warming up seats on the first weekend, the marketers tell me. Exactly. Nobody will want to come back another day. Who cares?


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2008)

^^Watching a movie at its release is a NO for me. Let the hype settle down after one month or so and then see how much it packs.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Top Indain Box-office Grossers, Only SRK has done it, Now is it Akshay ?*



eggman said:


> The list shows how bad taste the Indian Audience is having in movies!!! HORRIBLE!!!OSO,Welcome????????????? A rip off Partner!!! A mindless Dhoom 2!!!! All this are above the masterpiece TZP!!!!
> WTH is this????????????????




Well said, though i dont think TZP is that good.(not in my top 10, def in my top 5 recent indian movies though). 
Nowadays, u either get a 100% commercial or pseudo-social message sending movies or a thorough serious movie. I'd happily settle for smwhere in btw these.No offense against "serious movies",but i see "art" movies only when i'm in a part. mood.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 15, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> A BlockBuster doesn't mean a good movie.
> 
> A flop doesn't mean a crap movie.
> 
> Normal Indian public only want Naach-Gaana and time pass....



Absolutely correct.

Though I havent seen SINGH IS kINNGH ... I know it will be crap ...But still emerge as of the the top grossers


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Though I havent seen SINGH IS kINNGH ... I know it will be crap ...But still emerge as of the the top grossers


Well, me and my father are now again going to see The Dark Knight, and the rest of the family, my Chacha and Chachi & other Kids are gonna see Singh is Kinng....

I know it is gonna be crap, I don't want to watch it.


----------

